# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  For a Second Hair Transplant, Do You Recommend FUT or FUE?

## rbernstein

Bernstein Medical's *Dr. Michael Wolfeld* discusses which type of hair transplant — FUT (strip harvesting) or FUE (follicular unit extraction) — would be recommended for a second transplant.



An excerpt from the video:




> ...the factors involved in whether or not a second or third procedure can be done via FUT or FUE depend upon the donor hair supply that is present, the tension on the scalp and how the previous scars have healed, and all these can be very well assessed in a consultation examination in the office prior to your procedure.


 *Read the* full transcript of the video.
 *View more* Hair Transplant videos.
 *View videos on* Robotic FUE.

----------

